# You in 5 words



## Aert

Say who you are in 5 words, and feel free to explain why you chose these five words 
Crap, I apologise for posting so much on this forum...I only just realised how annoying I must be after seeing my username three times in the post section ^_^


----------



## Wyoki

Me in five words: 
Introspective, creative, thoughtful, quirky, sincere


----------



## EchoEnola

Gentle, abstruse, esoteric, dysphoric, whimsical


----------



## Wyoki

Oooh I really like your choices!  
Why did you choose them? For me, I tried to choose personality traits that I see as my best and worst qualities at different times! Also, they are things that my mum always describes me as, I always have people telling me contrasting things about my personality and it's hard to know which ones are real about me but my mum's is pretty accurate


----------



## WAQARASHRAF72

Kind, simple , helpful ,faithful and loyal


----------



## OkWhat

very, very, very, very, hung :laughing:


----------



## Wyoki

OkWhat said:


> very, very, very, very, hung :laughing:


Don't forget modest! :tongue:


----------



## OkWhat

Wyoki said:


> Don't forget modest! :tongue:


I only had 5 words and I really felt I needed at least 4 verys! :kitteh:


----------



## cheburashka

"look at that baby"

it can work as in, ppl can point at me and say, look at that baby
but also it can work as in, i am constantly saying, look at that baby, everywhere i go
because i love babies


----------



## Wyoki

OkWhat said:


> I only had 5 words and I really felt I needed at least 4 verys! :kitteh:


Hahaha good to see that you've got your priorities in order


----------



## MidnightPicnic

RBA (registered breakfast addict), sleuth, dissident, scripturient, and pleuvian. 

• RBA - it's just such a simple dish, easy to make, as greasy or as healthy, and dependably delicious!
• Sleuth - I love learning detective style sometimes about the environment, agriculture, the atrocities behind modern-day husbandry. I love sleuthing over historical architecture too, like aqueducts and castle underground "fridges". It all leads up to what we have today. 
• Dissident - I am a non-conformist in many ways, for example: I am a dissident because I support vegans and veganism.
• Scripturient - I simply really enjoy writing!
• Pleuvian - I love the rain; how it sounds, looks, feels. I know it's a little corny but I'd love to travel the world one day, and record and collect sounds of the rain in every place I visit. I know they'd sound the same, but they'd feel different to me. I adore the feeling of negative-ions; when the heavy rain above hits the tall trees, dispersing and transcending into a light mist, or that same refreshing awe by a waterfall, and how the rain looks underwater. Petrichor is the aroma of rain; Geosmin is that residual Earthy "taste" in rain air. As simple as it appears, rain is so complex'


----------



## Endless Rainbows

Aert said:


> Say who you are in 5 words, and feel free to explain why you chose these five words
> Crap, I apologise for posting so much on this forum...I only just realised how annoying I must be after seeing my username three times in the post section ^_^


Why would it be annoying to post so many times? It's cool to see active people on PerC. This is my opinion. Maybe it annoys others? I durno. 

Five words:

Kind
Compassionate
Intelligent
Sensitive
Playful


----------



## Hespera

Wandering, idealistic, sincere, thoughtful, affectionate


----------



## Tahaa

Philosophical, Intellectual, Passionate, Reliable, Analytical.


----------



## euphorie

A girl figuring out herself. (That's 5 words...)


----------



## Windblownhair

Complex
Curious
Optimistic
Reserved
Tender


----------



## Morfy

Idealistic 
Untalented 
Caring 
Dumb 
Plain


----------



## The_Wanderer

Hmm, Oh look something random!


----------



## Aert

@Morfinyon Yikes! Don't say that! I'm sure you're brimming with talent, and being kind is a talent in itself.


----------



## Morfy

Aert said:


> @Morfinyon Yikes! Don't say that! I'm sure you're brimming with talent, and being kind is a talent in itself.


I was just being honest


----------



## WAQARASHRAF72

Kind, simple , helpful ,faithful and loyal


----------



## telepariah

The world's greatest sand skier.


----------



## Crome

Brilliant, empathetic, confrontational, articulate and competitive.


----------



## DirtySocks

Crude humor, reflective, compassionate, weirdo, always in need for hugs


----------



## Razef

That-guy-who-seems-invisible


----------



## Alomoes

I am so very confused.


----------



## aloneinmusic

Dreamy, reflective, helpful, honest and original.


----------



## damiencortex

Dedicated, innovative dude in flux


----------



## stephybear

Self-Actualizing, Introspective, Accommodating, Generous, Optimistic


----------



## gonnamakeyousting

Sarcastic, creative, witty, compassionate, unprejudiced


----------



## EternalFrost

Artistic, disorganized, empathetic, introspective, honest


----------



## aHumanRenaisance

Imperfect Perfectionist,

Dumb Genius, 

Beautiful

roud:


----------



## aHumanRenaisance

Imperfect Perfectionist,

Dumb Genius, 

Beautiful

roud:


----------



## 54-46 ThatsMyNumber

One day at a time.


----------



## Squirrel

I. Reserved
II. Objective
II. Loyal
IV. Curious
V. Awkward


----------



## RubiksCubix

What the hell just happened?


----------



## 33778

Too weird to actually fit.


----------



## SilverroseAnkh

Introspective, reserved, independent, wandering, appreciative


----------



## Crome

aHumanRenaisance said:


> Imperfect Perfectionist,
> 
> Dumb Genius,
> 
> Beautiful
> 
> roud:


The missing word is "Ugly" as in "Ugly beauty".


----------



## Another_username

Deep
Sincere
Curious
Strong-willed
Empathic


----------



## The Proof

Tonight... we dine... in hell!


----------



## Roman Empire

The Proof said:


> Tonight... we dine... in hell!


Pretty aggressive for a 5 isn't it, and is it you on your avatar too? You totally destroy the stereotype of fives being geeks now ( pun intended.


----------



## 33778

I still don´t know why.


----------



## tcsquared

*Impervious
*_Resourceful
_C.R.A.Z.Y.
Orderly Disorganized


----------



## themonocle

Kaleidoscopic, expressive, wistful, passionate, & fathomless.

I should write diamond commercials. I've outdone myself. LoL


----------



## 33778

There's more under the surface.


----------



## dexysmidnight

Quirky ° Passionate ° Introspective ° Melancholic ° Determined


----------



## JTHearts

Warning very sad spoiled brat


----------



## Dwyn The Bioluminescent

I actually used to care.

Pretty self-explanatory.


----------



## TheQuirkyArtiste

Quirky, Creative, Spontaneous, Adventurous, Deep-thinking


----------



## Kurt Wagner

I asked someone else to do it for me. It was quick:

"You are like, very weird." :tongue:

I am

Complex, ambiguous, ambitious, optimistic, and weird, yes. :dry:


----------



## cantseemtofind

Compassionate, quiet, maternal, sincere, curious


----------



## Giannine

Industrious
Reticent
Elegant
Intense
Loyale


----------



## TimeGirl

I am me. Just me.


----------



## Zora

Utterly, extremely, completely, ultimately, WEIRD!


----------



## SmartasJoe

Private,thoughtful,calm,determined,flawed


----------



## geniosity

Determined,confident,rash,planful,scheming(sometimes:wink


----------



## empyrealstar

Idealistic, hopeful, optimistic, conflicted, willful. 

And all these things combined often drive people up the wall :tongue: I'm not on the same planet as everyone else, I've been told all too often. That or I don't live in the real world


----------



## StarFollowed

Passionate, open-hearted, contradictory, enigma, intellectual.


----------



## WorldPeace

Curious, esoteric, philosophical, altruistic, and detached.


----------



## SmilingWriter

Chameleon, spotlight, charismatic, geek, scholar

3 of these might need explaining. Chameleon is for my ability to take on aspects of any group that I join. Spotlight because I tend to attract people's attention, but also I make sure everyone gets their turn in the conversation. and Scholar for my eternal craving to learn.


----------



## slothpop

I change by the hour.


----------



## crumbs

That's way too few words.


----------



## Juiz

Empathetic, charming, blunt, confident, assertive


----------



## Lycrester

Anxious,Aloof,Fantasizer,Shy,Stubborn


----------



## whoskylie

Haha I recently had to do this for an interview...

I think I would pick:

caring, supportive, perceptive, intelligent, goofy


----------



## ae1905

huh? what..who, why--hey!


----------



## KoraStarr

Dreamy, wise, compassionate, brooding, sensitive.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Your savior who you killed.


----------



## modern

a huge motha fudgen mess


----------



## PandaBeLikeHellNo

Perceptive, Reserved, (self-improvement junkie [let's pretend that's one word xD]), Caring, geek


----------



## Tehuti

Anxious, Empathic, Introspective, Goofy, Intelligent


----------



## RubberDuckDudette

the best variant of weird


----------



## Alana4297

Passionate, sensitive, thoughtful, complex, and loyal


----------



## Deity

.


----------



## bleghc

Someone who everyone politely tolerates.


----------



## Deity

Honestly, dogs are more important.


----------



## Paulie

chameleon, contrarian, consequentialist, curmudgeon, & crepuscular (fave time of day)


----------



## Fern

This is causing me anxiety :frustrating:


----------



## Paulie

deviant, despicable, dreary, devilish, and disdainful


----------



## Neurotic Nerd

Oh my, what the f***?


----------



## Paulie

eccentric, electric, eclectic, existentially ephemeral


----------



## shiny

cynical, hopeful, stubborn, curious, and goofy

*hitting send before I can overthink this*


----------



## forseer

I'll answer to the question of who am I right now.

Airy, ungrounded, extending, momentary, collecting.

Those words came from my gut directly.


----------



## Val37

Show me the real you


----------



## 33778

I´ll always want to know.


----------



## aHumanRenaisance

Diamond mirror with no reflection.


----------



## Guest1234

I procrastinate with philosophical musings.


----------



## Stendhal

God: (four extra words saved).


----------



## umop 3pisdn

"the fuck am I doing?"


----------



## 33778

What am I feeling now?


----------



## Femonique

Five words are never enough!


----------



## Runemarks

That could looks like me! :O


----------



## 33778

Endlessly seeking and needing connection.


----------



## Queen of Mars

I won't abide your ideals.


----------



## summerlikewinter

Soft-spoken, devoted, amiable, meditative, perfectionist.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

A god enslaved by humanity.


----------



## TuesdaysChild

No answers here, but poetry.


----------



## Lesuhlee

God Leslie silence is golden darlin


----------



## 33778

I´m gonna stay, for now.


----------



## xLoversStart

introspective, soft-spoken, confused, quiet, altruistic

I tried my best to think of a clever five-worded phrase, but my brain sort of fizzled out.


----------



## Queen of Mars

A Martian surrounded by Earthlings


----------



## 33778

I´ll never learn, feels like.


----------



## Alegre

"Had a crazy dream today"

I feel like my mind is formed by lsd with meat and neurons.


----------



## aendern

automatic
supersonic
hypnotic
funky
fresh


----------



## SilverSoulSpirit

intuitive, sensitive, kind, loyal, sad


----------



## tomo6

absent
introspective
listless
fearful
reticent


----------



## Erratic Mercenary

Myself in one word: Irreverent


----------



## intershift

idealistic, driven, ambitious, compassionate, thoughtful


----------



## kiwigrl

Compassionate | Loyal | Spirited | Amusing | Discerning


----------



## constantlyfantasizing

quixotic ∙ romantic ∙ curious ∙ childlike ∙ wonder


----------



## biggytalls

baby in a man's body


----------



## castigat

That's too little to suffice.


----------



## kevinlolwut

Yellow

Gold

Maize

Amber

Aureolin


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Extroverted Intuition Feeling Judging Two ;D

(In all honesty though. I can describe myself, but to put me into five words? Traumatized and loving are the only two words I can definitively concoct for me.


----------



## The_Wanderer

Better than you, poo-head! :laughing:


----------



## damamsuupa

Brutally honest,funny,time bomb.

Lately i have been exploding too often.


----------



## Adena

My eyes are calm fire.


----------



## Ik3

Beware, for It is Free


----------



## allanzo

Curious (Ever since I was young, this would be my #1 trait as my curiosity got me into a lot of trouble :kitteh: )
Emotional (Feelings dominant my head, but I still am stable.)
Compassionate (I try to help people as much as I can and be the nicest.)
Intelligent (As much as I am flattering myself here, I think I would consider myself somewhat intelligent)
Creative (I used to think that my imagination was subpar to others, but I actually have a bigger imagination than most. And my imagination weaves out my creativity.)


----------



## Blue Soul

Calm, honest, perceptive, creative, inquisitive.


----------



## gxe1234

Guarded, sensitive, intelligent, caring, scared.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

I don't give a ****.


----------



## Grace5155

one overly sensitive hot mess :crying:


----------



## Mac The Knife

To each their own way.


----------



## Quernus

good: perceptive, resilient, imaginative, sensitive, reflective.

bad: aloof, pessimistic, indecisive, sensitive (good and bad), unfocused.


----------



## Starbuckskat

Creative, free, intellectual, independent, insane


----------



## RangerJoe

I am a rich bitch


----------



## EnigmaticaIIy

Enigmatic, divergent, aloof, random, quiet.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

I despise everything that exists.


----------



## raskoolz

creative, whimsical, neurotic, anomaly, idealistic

just a scared little boy


----------



## kiriosa

dreamy, clumsy, thoughtful, anxious, emotional


----------



## RyuukoGo

masculine,feminine,complicated,contradictory,suspicious


----------



## 33778

I live in my head.


----------



## Doran Seth

genius, gorgeous, magnificent, godlike, modest 

:tongue:


but seriously:

analytical, loyal, diplomatic, reserved, ambitious


----------



## angelcarnivore

Aert said:


> Say who you are in 5 words, and feel free to explain why you chose these five words


"Often, I'd rather not say."

I often feel like revealing who I *think* I am is inviting rejection or criticism.



Aert said:


> Crap, I apologise for posting so much on this forum...I only just realised how annoying I must be after seeing my username three times in the post section ^_^


I have a similar anxiety about posting so much- especially since the sub-forums I like don't get a lot of posting within a short period of time. It's not annoying to me, if it's not annoying to you.


----------



## Rionexteam

Quiet, Shy, abstract, kind, loyal


----------



## Val37

Passionate, discerning, loyal, protector, romantic


----------



## Wisteria

paradoxical, creative, curious, abstruse, reserved,


----------



## TimeWaster

Contemplative, aloof, sensitive, romantic, and dreamy.


----------

